# {SOLVED}Cannot find quota file on...

## xante

I must ask, does gentoo sources have the patch built in for quota support with reiserfs, because it seems like it does with

2.6.14-gentoo-r6 kernel.  This is the only error Im coming accross so far which is quite a setback:

```
xante xante # quotaon /

quotaon: Cannot find quota file on / [/dev/hda3] to turn quotas on/off.

quotaon: Cannot find quota file on / [/dev/hda3] to turn quotas on/off.

xante xante # quotaon /leepa/

xante xante # quotaoff /leepa/

```

It seems like the root partition doesnt want to participate but as you can see leepa works nicely, along with another partition I have. Just to verify:

```
xante / # ls -al | grep quota

-rw-------    1 root    root        0 Jan 11 23:35 aquota.group

-rw-------    1 root    root        0 Jan 11 23:35 aquota.user

xante / # 

```

So that is not the issue here. I will also post my fstab:

```
xante / # cat /etc/fstab | grep reiserfs

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime,usrquota,grpquota 0 0

/dev/sda1               /leepa          reiserfs        noatime,usrquota,grpquota 0 0

```

Any help at this time would be appreciated  :Smile: .

Update: This also happens: 

```
xante xante # quotacheck -aug

quotacheck: WARNING -  Quotafile //aquota.user was probably truncated. Can't save quota settings...

quotacheck: WARNING -  Quotafile //aquota.group was probably truncated. Can't save quota settings...

```

Last edited by xante on Sat Jan 14, 2006 9:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## hansmaa

You will find support for quotas under File systems ---> in the kernel

----------

## xante

This I already knew  :Razz:  but following the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap3 gentoo documentation, it does state that without patching the kernel there is no support for reiserfs partitions, but when going to the patches it looks like they are only good for 2.4 kernels, does 2.6 need a patch or can the error I previously posted with the root partition be corrected?

----------

## xante

I guess this is no longer a reiserfs problem, looking around it happens with ext2 and ext3 partitions as well...does anyone have any similar events with possible solutions?

EDIT: SUCCESS!

```
xante xante # quotaoff -guvp -a

group quota on / (/dev/hda3) is off

user quota on / (/dev/hda3) is off

group quota on /leepa (/dev/sda1) is off

user quota on /leepa (/dev/sda1) is off

group quota on /shimma (/dev/sdb1) is off

user quota on /shimma (/dev/sdb1) is off

xante xante # mount -o remount /

xante xante # mount -o remount /leepa

xante xante # mount -o remount /shimma

xante xante # quotacheck -cguvamf -F vfsv0quotacheck: Scanning /dev/hda3 [/] done

quotacheck: Checked 65997 directories and 681540 files

quotacheck: Scanning /dev/sda1 [/leepa] done

quotacheck: Checked 1 directories and 2 files

quotacheck: Scanning /dev/sdb1 [/shimma] done

quotacheck: Checked 787 directories and 6927 files

xante xante # quotacheck -cguvamf -F vfsold

This one errored out simply because I dont have /quota.user and /quota.group for the old style, Im using /aquota.user and /aquota.group

xante xante # quotaon -a

xante xante # repquota -a

This produced the tables of 3 fully working quota drives.

```

This info found at: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=226761

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I seem to be having the same trouble, but I haven't been able to get quotaon to work, even after following the tutorial.  What speciffic thing did you do?

----------

## xante

Read the above post.

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Is that all that was done, because that doesn't fix it for me

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I followed the steps above exactly, and this is what I got, no quota.

```
zeus ~ # quotaoff -guvp -a

group quota on /home (/dev/hda7) is off

user quota on /home (/dev/hda7) is off

zeus ~ # mount -o remount /home

zeus ~ # quotacheck -cguvamf -F vfsv0

quotacheck: Scanning /dev/hda7 [/home] quotacheck: Cannot stat old user quota file: No such file or directory

quotacheck: Old group file not found. Usage will not be substracted.

done

quotacheck: Checked 257 directories and 3343 files

quotacheck: Old file not found.

zeus ~ # quotacheck -cguvamf -F vfsold

quotacheck: Scanning /dev/hda7 [/home] quotacheck: Cannot stat old user quota file: No such file or directory

quotacheck: Old group file not found. Usage will not be substracted.

done

quotacheck: Checked 257 directories and 3344 files

quotacheck: Old file not found.

zeus ~ # quotaon -a

quotaon: Cannot find quota file on /home [/dev/hda7] to turn quotas on/off.
```

You must have done something else and didn't know it.  What version of quota do you have emerged?

----------

## rojanu

I have the same problem here, did everything as above with same results

Any ideas?

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Make sure quota support is enabled in the kernel.  I think that this fixed it for me.

----------

